# software to transfer photos and files between android phone and window 8 pc



## andy_65_in (Oct 31, 2014)

please suggest a freeware.what does Onedrive do exacly


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2014)

Onedrive is a cloud storing app like Dropbox and Google's Google Drive.

To transfer photos and any files I have found AirDroid to be the most awesome.

Just install Airdroid on your Android and you can access Complete phone on your PC if you are on same Wifi network. You can access every content of your phone through an local IP address or even through any other PC through Internet (although data transfer is limited to some MBs if you access phone's content over Internet). 

The Airdriod interface in browser provides a Linux like UI for your Android. You can control your phone from the browser, browse files and contacts and much more. It's really cool.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 31, 2014)

ES Explorer on the Android phone. Switch on wifi. Connect to your home router. Enable Remote Manager in ES Explorer settings.

Install and open FileZilla on your Windows 8 PC. Enter the ftp address provided by ES Explorer. Go.
Alternatively open Explorer and type the ftp address into its address bar. Go.

AirDroid is a good application but for me it runs slightly weird. Cannot explain properly.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 24, 2014)

+1 for airdroid


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

ES file is what you should give a try


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 28, 2014)

what about google chrome desktop-is it better


----------



## preetikarmakar (Dec 22, 2014)

I suggest *Xender File transfer & Share* to transfer and share images, games, movie, videos, documents and even apps. 

*My favorites features* 
No Internet required.
Unlimited Data transfer with a very high speed.
File transfer between Android to Android and Android to iOs devices.   
“Phone replicate” is one function which helps to completely transfer all the data from one phone to other in one touch. Finally an easy way to swap phones!

Try it!


----------



## Vyom93 (Dec 22, 2014)

Check out the new Shareit app from lenovo its for both pc and andiord its ui is simple easy to use


----------



## preetikarmakar (Jan 14, 2015)

You can check Weline app from play store it work for pc/ mac/ iOS devices as well. File transfer is easy, unlimited, fast and free.


----------



## andy_65_in (Jan 23, 2015)

have downloaded moto device manager but the cmptr doesnt recognise the moto g 2 hence this need-which is the best offline app to transfer files


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> have downloaded moto device manager but the cmptr doesnt recognise the moto g 2 hence this need-which is the best offline app to transfer files



ES File Explorer

Share files between Android and Windows with ES File Explorer - CNET


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 7, 2015)

using airdroid now-so far ok


----------



## andy_65_in (May 10, 2015)

airdroid misbehaving-any other freeware


----------



## sling-shot (May 10, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> airdroid misbehaving-any other freeware


1. Just for files - ES File Explorer 
2. For backup as well - My Phone Explorer


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> airdroid misbehaving-any other freeware


ES File Explorer


----------



## andy_65_in (May 11, 2015)

which is better-phone explorer?i believe you can even amend your contact list with it


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2015)

AirStream 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nityaalabs.airstream&hl=en

I find this app easy to use & UI is also great.

Description:
With AirStream it is absolute fun sharing media & accessing files from PC on Android Devices- access GB's of videos, photos, music and files from your PC or laptop instantly on your Android phone or Tablet. You get to browse your entire computer and stream all your favorite movies and media.

AirStream also provides access to multiple cloud apps like Dropbox , Google Drive & OneDrive. 

*i.imgur.com/inrljPkm.png


----------



## andy_65_in (May 21, 2015)

airstream wants to download java in my pc-shud i accept it


----------



## andy_65_in (May 22, 2015)

luckily airdroid has started to work


----------



## andy_65_in (May 24, 2015)

reinstalled airdroid-working fine now


----------



## aadi9044 (May 24, 2015)

Download share it


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm using moborobo. It's very annoying and keeps trying to install apps but it has really good options and a good file management over wifi


----------



## Flash (Jul 26, 2015)

Did anybody said SendAnywhere?


----------



## Raghul (Aug 24, 2015)

try Zapya. It has more functions than ShareIt

works similar like Xender. you can share files between phone and pc. the speed depends on the hardware.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 24, 2015)

Use portal, easy and of late the best alternative to airdroid.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2015)

Folder sync


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> To transfer photos and any files I have found *AirDroid *to be the most awesome.
> 
> The Airdriod interface in browser provides a Linux like UI for your Android. You can control your phone from the browser, browse files and contacts and much more. It's really cool.



+1 Airdroid and nothing else


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2016)

Airdroid is the most trusted and easy to use for Syncing data with PC.

You just need a browser in PC and nothing else to copy/paste files.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 30, 2016)

Airdroid seemed to have a lot of restrictions, also it was trying to send stuff to the cloud rather than just over local wifi


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 13, 2016)

This thread has become a honey pot for spammers!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> This thread has become a honey pot for spammers!



But we can't remove them unless they post spam URLs.
A member did just that. He inserted spam URL after editing an already approved post. Went straightaway banned.

To new members posting here: Inserting spam URL *after* your post is approved at a later date, is NOT over looked.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 13, 2016)

They are getting smarter. Initial posts will look like regular posts and after a long time, the edit will take place. 

Makes your work much harder. 

I am sure you can recognise them right away and keep a watch on their activities.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 13, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> They are getting smarter. Initial posts will look like regular posts and after a long time, the edit will take place.
> 
> Makes your work much harder.
> 
> I am sure you can recognise them right away and keep a watch on their activities.



Yes, we can recognize. But they have to be caught 'in the act'. Its not considered good to ban based solely on suspicion.
That's we have report feature.


----------

